# Wonder what kind of CD this guy is getting?



## Spiffywerks (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## EValuatED (Apr 29, 2017)

Spiffywerks said:


> View attachment 23397


It's like all about the downforce, OK. And the eco-cred in how you do it.


----------



## PaulK (Oct 2, 2017)

No carbon emissions, plus he’s driving around converting CO2 for us as well. That’s one green Tesla!


----------



## Bibs (Jun 9, 2018)

"Sir, we can deliver these to your home if--"

"Nope, I'll figure it out"


----------



## mixdup (Mar 8, 2019)

no problem doing this in a Tesla, but in an ICE this is a quick way to get CO poisoning


----------

